# Schlauchboote - worauf kommt es an?



## Timo.Keibel (2. Februar 2022)

Einige von Euch Boardies sind ja stolzer Besitzer eines Schlauchboots. Und mit diesem geht´s raus aufs Wasser.
In regelmäßigen Abständen gucke ich mich auch durch das breite Angebot und frage mich stets worauf es bei einem Schlauchboot ankommt.
Zum Angeln - nicht zum Ablegen von Montagen, sondern zum Raubfischangeln - würde ich beispielsweise stets auf einen Aluboden setzen.
Ich bin auf Eure Erfahrungen mit Schlauchbooten zum Angeln gespannt. 
Und verratet doch einmal, auf welche Punkte Ihr bei einem Schlauchboot besonders achtet!

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2022)

Ich habe mir voriges Jahr ein Schlauchboot zugelegt, Honwave 35 mit 15 PS.
Der genannte Aluboden war mir auch wichtig.
Aber der größte Aspekt, warum man sich überhaupt ein Schlauchi kauft und kein festes Boot, nämlich Platzmangel bei der Lagerung und Transport, hat sich als Fehler erwiesen.
Ich habe auch gedacht, dieses Boot immer schön in den großen Kofferaum zu stauen und dann im Keller zu lagern.
Dieses habe ich dann genau einmal gemacht!
Das Rumgewuchte von dem Teil (Boot ca.85Kg/Motor 46 Kg) und der schweißtreibende Auf/Abbau, hat mich dann gleich noch einen Trailer kaufen lassen.
Jetzt steht das Boot in der Tiefgarage und das Auto hat einen Laternenparkplatz.





Jürgen


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Februar 2022)

Material-Hypalon

CE
 Immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel
Schlauchbootreparatur Deutschland günstig 

Schlauchbootpflegemittel auch mal ein Teelöffel Talkum in die Schläuche.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Februar 2022)

und man wird immer Nass beim Fahren


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und man wird immer Nass beim Fahren


Jo, deshalb habe ich mir auch eine Bugabdeckung gekauft, die hält das Gröbste ab.
Die Gleiche wie in dem Video hier.





Jürgen


----------



## steffen78 (2. Februar 2022)

Holzboden funktioniert auch super. Alu und Holz besser als hochdruckboden wegen stehend angeln. Das innenmaß zwischen den Schläuchen  ist wichtig wegen platz. Und ich finde schon das man flex. Ein ca.3,5 Meter pvc Boot wiegt ohne Boden ca. 35 kg der Boden (extra verpackt) ca 30 kg  das kann man doch bewältigen. Ich habe es zusammengepackt auch der Annhängekupplung und den boden im Auto. Mit akkupumpe ist das Ding in max.20min aufgebaut. Ich bin dadurch schon auf gewässer gekommen wo es mit festen Boot und slippen niemals geklappt hätte. Also dran bleiben


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (2. Februar 2022)

Ich bin viele Jahre ein Grand gefahren, allerdings als RIB
Da ich eh mehrfach in der Woche damit unterwegs war wollte ich nicht ständig auf und abbauen
Früher sagte man, unbedingt eins aus Hypalon kaufen, meins war aus PVC und hat nach vielen Jahren keinerlei Verschleiß aufgezeigt
Ich hatte auch nie Probleme mit einem Haken
Und sehr schön war die niedrige Bordwand, man konnte die meisten Fische ganz einfach mit der Hand landen 
Mein Sohn fährt auch Schlauchboot, allerdings mit Luftboden und ein anderes mit Lattenboden, die beiden Boote dienen ihm mehr oder weniger aber nur um Köder abzulegen


@ Jürgen
Wo bist du her?
Ich sehe da eine BM Nummer, ich habe viele Jahre in Stommeln gewohnt


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ich sehe da eine BM Nummer, ich habe viele Jahre in Stommeln gewohnt


Ich bin in Stommeln aufgewachsen, wohne aber jetzt in Pulheim, weil mir das in Stommeln zu teuer wurde.

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (2. Februar 2022)

Für mich der wichtigste Punk: Schneller und problemloser aufbau - sonst kann ich gleich was "Richtiges" kaufen.
Zweitens niemals unter 4- besser 4,5m - alles Andere läuft schon bei Ententeich nicht mehr vernünftig.
Wer mal ein Boot mit Alu/Holzboden aufgebaut hat, und dann mal eins mit POL, will niewieder was Anderes - stehend drillen/angeln ist ohnehin brandgefährlich.. .
Beim Motor ausschließlich Yamaha; entweder 4 oder 20Ps.
Der 4er langt für Verdrängerfahrt zweimal, und der 20er ist gerade noch für mich zu montieren und bringt auch ein 4,5m Boot sauber ins gleiten, wenn der Prop gut abgestimmt ist.
Zodiac/Hurricane finde ich sehr gut, bin aber beim Boot nicht so fixiert wie bei der Maschine.
Motoren gibt es bloß zwei Mögliche - die brauchbaren Boote sind zahlreich.. .

PS: Dicker Tube ist viel besser als Dünner!


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (2. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Der 4er langt für Verdrängerfahrt zweimal, und der 20er ist gerade noch für mich zu montieren und bringt auch ein 4,5m Boot sauber ins gleiten, wenn der Prop gut abgestimmt ist.


Wobei der 20 PS Motor ja nicht mehr führerscheinfrei zu fahren ist
Die meisten Schlauchboote hier bei mir fahren halt mit 5-15 PS, wobei mittlerweile die 15 PS Motoren dominieren
Und sauber ins gleiten zu gelangen und Spaß haben macht auch noch einen Unterschied 
Es gibt sogar Bootfahrer für die ist so ein RIB das einzige "Richtige" Boot, eben weil man damit noch fährt wenn sich die GFK Schüsseln nicht mehr raus trauen 
Aber so macht jeder über die Jahre seine eigenen Erfahrungen


----------



## angler1996 (2. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Für mich der wichtigste Punk: Schneller und problemloser aufbau - sonst kann ich gleich was "Richtiges" kaufen.
> Zweitens niemals unter 4- besser 4,5m - alles Andere läuft schon bei Ententeich nicht mehr vernünftig.
> Wer mal ein Boot mit Alu/Holzboden aufgebaut hat, und dann mal eins mit POL, will niewieder was Anderes - stehend drillen/angeln ist ohnehin brandgefährlich.. .
> Beim Motor ausschließlich Yamaha; entweder 4 oder 20Ps.
> ...



das ist was ? der Tube ;-)) 
für Dumme, wie mich


----------



## Timo.Keibel (2. Februar 2022)

Danke erst einmal für Eure zahlreichen Meinungen. Bin gespannt, was noch so kommt.


rhinefisher schrieb:


> der wichtigste Punk: Schneller und problemloser aufbau


Da hast Du recht. Zudem finde ich die Transportmaße und der benötigte Stauraum - wie Taxidermist meinte - auch recht wichtig. Gerade das ist ja auch der Punkt, wieso man sich ein Schlauchboot anschafft.



De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> ein RIB das einzige "Richtige" Boot


Zur Erklärung für Mitleser, die nicht im Thema drin sind. 
RIB ist die Abkürzung für Rigid Inflatable Boat. Also Boote mit einem festen Rumpf z.B. aus GFK.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> das ist was ? der Tube ;-))
> für Dumme, wie mich



Tube = Schlauch


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (2. Februar 2022)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht. Zudem finde ich die Transportmaße und der benötigte Stauraum - wie Taxidermist meinte - auch recht wichtig. Gerade das ist ja auch der Punkt, wieso man sich ein Schlauchboot anschafft.



Habe bei einigen vom Anglerboard in den Videos schon Skoda Fabias/Octavias gesehen.
Mein Schlauchi ist ein Bombard B1 in 3,05 Meter. Das Teil plus Aussenborder, 2 Tanks, Anker und Sicherheitszubehör, Angelgeraffel für 2 Leute (Wathosen, Brandungs- und Spinruten, etc.) plus Schlafsäcke, Klamotten für 3 Tage Wohnwagen, Kühlbox... das paßt zumindest alles in den Octavia ;-)

Und fast vergessen: eine akkubetriebene Volumen-/Kompressorpumpe!


----------



## rhinefisher (2. Februar 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Und sauber ins gleiten zu gelangen und Spaß haben macht auch noch einen Unterschied


Klar - und der Unterschied kann durchaus 800kw ausmachen...
Aber ein Zodiac Mk3 läuft mit 2 Personen, etwas Gepäck und kleiner Welle schon ganz gut mit einem 20er.


----------



## steffen78 (2. Februar 2022)

Ich fahre mein 3,6 m schlauchboot fast nur mit Emotor. Mit lithium Akku bin ich da den ganzen Tag auf Wasser und komme auch mal paar km. Schön leise und 6km/h reichen mir da aus. Und stehend angeln geht auch super. Zb. In schweden möchte ich eh nicht schneller fahren bei den ganzen steinen 3cm unter wasseroberfläche. Und zusammenfalten/aufbauen hat auch den Vorteil das man bei der ferienhauswahl nicht auf ein Boot angewiesen ist.


----------



## ragbar (3. Februar 2022)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> RIB ist die Abkürzung für Rigid Inflatable Boat. Also Boote mit einem festen Rumpf z.B. aus GFK.


Macht tierisch Spaß,ist seegängig,allein handlebar,deshalb seit 15 Jahren meins:
kann ich noch allein auf dem Trailer über den Platz ziehen,slippen kein Problem.
Geht gut durch die Welle.
Ich angel vom Single-Jockeysitz aus,bei bewegtem Wasser im Reitersitz, bei Ruhe mit dem A.. auf dem Sitz,die Füße entspannt auf dem Schlauch abgestützt.
Kukö, Schleppen,pilken,Naturköder,alles geht.




Zum Topic:
worauf kommt es an:
zuallererst: sag ich mal, darf es kein Nonsens-Produkt sein. Definition Nonsens-Produkt in dem Fall: Versprechungen des Herstellers/Preis in einem,ich sag mal ,"überaus lockendem" Verhältnis.
Geht der Wind auf Nordost ab Bf 3+,und Du bist mit Deinem Neuteil draußen,merkst Du was  ist und was Du gebraucht hättest.

Deshalb:
vor Kauf I-Net -mäßig Renommee des jeweiligen Herstellers einholen
am besten hochwertiges Schlauchmaterial (Hypalon),bei kürzerer Nutzungserwartung hochwertiges PVC.
vernünftige Verarbeitung

Gut ist auch die folgende Vorgehensweise; vor Kauf eines Bootes die Frage;
"Will ich dem Teil mein Leben anvertrauen."


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (3. Februar 2022)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Das innenmaß zwischen den Schläuchen  ist wichtig wegen platz.


Wie recht steffen78 doch hat!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (3. Februar 2022)

Wie ist denn Eure Meinung zu Zubehör für Angler z. B. Echolothalterung oder ggf. Erweiterungsoptionen wie ein Bugspiegel für einen Trollingmotor.
Ausschlaggeben für das richtige und passende Modell ist natürlich immer der Einsatzzweck. Soll das Boot nur im Süßwasser oder auch auf dem Meer eingesetzt werden.
Finde es aber ziemlich spannend, Eure Erfahrungen zu lesen.


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Februar 2022)

Hi, ich habe ein kleines ukrainisches 2m Schlauchboot mit kleinem Spiegel für die heimischen Baggerseen. Ich liebe das Teil. Es ist leicht, schnell einsatzbereit und hat auch nach Jahren keine Verschleiẞerscheinungen. 
Dazu hatte ich ein 3,30er Zeepter mit 10 PS Motor. Auf dem Wasser hat es Spaß gemacht, aber Auf - und Abbau, Wegpacken usw. ging gar nicht. Ich habe es verkauft und es durch ein 5m Konsolenboot ersetzt. 
Meiner Meinung nach, vertut man sich bei Schlauchbooten mit dem Handling. Ein gutes Boot wiegt schon einiges und das Zubehör füllt auch mal schnell den Kombi.


----------



## ragbar (5. Februar 2022)

Angeltechnisch bei mir wie folgt:
-für alles was Seetüchtigkeit/Transport benötigt,o,g, Boot.
-für die kleineren Trips und Distanzen bei ruhigem Wetter ein Pontoonboat mit Rahmen, als Fahrrad Anhänger für größere Reichweite aufgebaut
-alles andere liegt in Wurfweite vom Ufer
Das Pontoonboat halbaufgebaut ohne Luft im Kombi,aufgebaut,Fahrrad dran,und ab. Istn altes Sevylor Fish Yak.
So eins:








						Ponton-Boot als Alternative zum Bellyboat | Barsch-Alarm
					






					www.barsch-alarm.de
				



(Mod,hoffe der Querverweis geht klar,das Ding ist so alt, da war nichts anderes mehr da.)
Faltrad ist noch anvisiert,kommt noch als Zugmaschine


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (5. Februar 2022)

Nur so als Tipp
Es gibt mittlerweile sehr gute Akkupumpen oder wahlweise für 12V und niemand muss sich das mühsame Pumpen per Hand noch antun
Es nervt einfach nur wenn ich den ganzen Kram ans Wasser geschleppt habe und dann auch noch das Boot per Hand aufpumpen muss
Früher war die Pumpe von Bravo unschlagbar, heute gibt es preiswerte Alternativen die durchaus mithalten können


----------



## ragbar (5. Februar 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Pumpe von Bravo unschlagbar


Backup immer noch dabei.
Macht heute noch geil unabhängig.


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Februar 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Früher war die Pumpe von Bravo unschlagbar,


Die nutze ich auch seit Ewigkeiten - cooles Ding....


----------



## NaabMäx (5. Februar 2022)

Kommt auf den Anwendungsfall an.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (6. Februar 2022)

Eine Akku-Pumpe habe ich auch bereits auf dem Zettel - und wenn es auch nur für das belly boat ist. Nutze inzwischen zwar eine Doppelhubpumpe, aber bei einem Schlauchboot dauert das dann auch einige Zeit.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (6. Februar 2022)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Eine Akku-Pumpe habe ich auch bereits auf dem Zettel - und wenn es auch nur für das belly boat ist. Nutze inzwischen zwar eine Doppelhubpumpe, aber bei einem Schlauchboot dauert das dann auch einige Zeit.


Ich habe die hier:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1481346575.html
Dazu eine kleine Motorradbatterie mit 9AH, welche in die mitgelieferte Tasche paßt.
Hält bisher ohne Laden für 5 mal komplett aufpumpen und entleeren (Auf- und Abbau will geübt sein  ), sollte auch für 1-2 mal Aufbau und nen Tag am Echolot gut sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Februar 2022)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Eine Akku-Pumpe habe ich auch bereits auf dem Zettel - und wenn es auch nur für das belly boat ist. Nutze inzwischen zwar eine Doppelhubpumpe, aber bei einem Schlauchboot dauert das dann auch einige Zeit.


Mein Bruder hat diese Bravo Pumpe, damit habe ich mein Schlauchboot im letzen Frühling zum ersten mal komplett aufgeblasen.
Wenn das Boot leer ist, dann macht diese Pumpe schon Sinn, aber danach habe ich nur noch zwei mal in der Saison nach pumpen müssen.
Das waren dann drei mal 20 Fußtritte, obwohl ich bequem bin, bekomme ich das gerade noch hin.
Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach Glück, dass mein Boot (von 2013) die Luft hält?
Es fehlte jeweils nur 0,15-0,20 Bar, von 2,15 Bar, bei voll.

Jürgen


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2022)

Moin,





						lenzpumpe für schlauchboot - Suchen Shopping
					






					www.bing.com
				




Die Piper Pump ist Selbstlenzend aber nur bei fahrt


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (6. Februar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab da so ein Teil geschenkt bekommen:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00IE3ML3E?tag=kreiselpumpe-21&linkCode=osi&th=1&psc=1&keywords=Lenzpumpe%20Schlauchboot


----------

